
You Can Now Transfer Your Twitter Verification to Another Account - bhartzer
https://twitter.com/fart/status/1263222585778507776
======
tallies
It's a hoax. Twitter reply:
[https://twitter.com/TwitterComms/status/1263256788238909441](https://twitter.com/TwitterComms/status/1263256788238909441)

